# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Amish Cabin and 4-1/2 acres for sale.

## hunter63

Not a classified ad....just throwing it out there that the cabin and land next to me on the east is for sale.
Called the real estate agent...got a message....so waiting for details on price taxes etc.

I know the guy and not sure why he is selling.....Might buy it myself...(did with the last piece...LOL)

Can include pic's if anyone is interested.

Amish built cabin, 30 X 16 ft., 8 ft. porch...full loft.

No electric, well or septic, but has road access.

Is on the Kickapoo River in SE Wisconsin.

----------


## crashdive123

If it was only closer.

----------


## natertot

> If it was only closer.


That and I had the coin to spare.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey  -  the next new member that "wants to get away from it all" can get away from it all next to H and Mrs. H.

Don't tell Mrs. H I said that.

----------


## hunter63

I finally got ahold of the real estate lady....guess she wasn't in a big hurry......
So if any one is interested. PM me for price and taxes....

Gonna ride over with the 4 wheeler and snap a couple of pic here in a bit.

Yeah Crash...would be nice to know my new neighbors....LOL

----------


## hunter63

Mrs H say buy it and move the cabin down below the hill for a studio, guest house and storage....
I would need 20K worth of dozer work to get it from there to here.....LOL

Be easier to just haul in materials and build he a "women cave"....but I still need a garage/shop.....It never ends.

----------


## hunter63

Alright...took some pic's
Looking at the back, from my fence line.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Front...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

River from the porch
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Out house....LOL
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice looking place.

----------


## tundrabadger

Good solid outhouse.... the importance of which is not to be discounted.  


Anybody who's tempted....the no electricity thing  can be pretty relaxing.  Couple propane lamps,  a few good books, bottle of rum maybe and you're off to the races.

----------


## hunter63

....and you can walk down off the porch...and the fishing hole os just a tad down river.....DW and my self have caught some nice trout....and form the river view, I kicked up a deer heading over to take the pics.

Wood burning cook stove on porch...don't know if included or not...but a newer wood stove is installed.

----------


## tundrabadger

Also good things.   

This is giving me cottage envy.  And reminding me that my place needs a whole bunch of trees cutting down.  Maybe your neighbour would swap?   Ambitious gazebo in southern quebec for an amish cabin in Wisconsin.

----------


## hunter63

Odd thing is that the guy that owns it lives in a small town about 30 miles away....is in late 60's and married late in life.

Farmer and over the road truck driver....always seemed to me to be the last guy that would spend the money....and he did pay a premium for the lot on the river.

Never really seen him  or I should say them,..... except to spend a day,....cut the grass and do chores.
She like to dress up in Amish long dresses and bonnets....

Nice down to earth guy...and I was kinda worried that they were selling.... and asked the real estate lady if they were OK.
Guess they are just don't use it.

Hopefully I don't get a "city people" neighbor.......the kinda that doesn't like shooting, and whizzing off the porch.....LOL

So PM me if you want the number, about a trade....

----------


## hunter63

BTW
Did y'all notice that the outhouse door has a lock on it?........Guess they don't want their "ship" stolen.
(that made me laugh)


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Had a friend that has an outhouse alone the river.....IP in  coffee....finds a couple of bucks in the can from time to time from the canoe  people.

----------


## tundrabadger

is it winterized, do you know?

----------


## hunter63

Realtor Listing.....more pic's

http://www.htcrealty.com/country_homes.cgi

Gotta page down...looks like not sold yet as of 7/29/15

----------


## DSJohnson

That looks like a wonderful little place Hunter.  Is the $89K a reasonable price for 5 acres and a cabin in that area?  Seems kind'a high based on local values here in Oklahoma.

----------


## hunter63

> is it winterized, do you know?


Sorry didn't see this earlier.....nothing to freeze, so yeah.....




> That looks like a wonderful little place Hunter.  Is the $89K a reasonable price for 5 acres and a cabin in that area?  Seems kind'a high based on local values here in Oklahoma.


I thinking, yeah, as it's on the river....I know what a well, septic, and electric cost.....So, I'm thinking maybe $20K high.

4 hours from Chicago, so it will sell......hope the new guys don't put up street lights, stockade fence, and call the Sherriff while we are deer hunting legal distance from the cabin.

----------


## DSJohnson

No kidding.  Good neighbors are so valuable. I hope whoever ends up with it sees what a blessing they are getting in the neighbors they are getting!

----------


## Adventure Wolf

So is there an update on the sale of this property?

----------


## crashdive123

I heard that Blade was making an offer. :Whistling:

----------


## crashdive123

If the sale goes through then H63 can listen to Green Anaconda every night.

----------


## hunter63

Not to worry....These are my people out there.
I will always be the "city guy", that been hanging out for 25 years or so....but my brand of beer is on the bar before my hinny hit's the stool.

In bad times....no one is coming down our road unless you recognize the vehicle.

Yeah, I like it there.....LOL....and in the winter, you can drive the green anaconda into the ground like a snake.

----------


## hunter63

Got a call this afternoon for the west side neighbor at The Place......said the sign is gone.....so looked up the listing...SOLD.

Guess I have to see who I get for neighbors....he didn't see anyone there.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with the new neighbors.......hope it wasn't some long winded guy from Texas. :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

Oh yeah....You mean TX'BSer?....Or something like that...?
That wouldn't be good.....LOL

----------


## hunter63

Heard a four wheeler and pounding next door....so stopped over and met the neighbors.
50's couple with teenage young man...that they have cutting wood with a chainsaw....(good sign)

They are from the area....agreed the price was high...but liked the land and view..... being right on the river.

Talking about solar for electric.....but were asking questions about the outhouse...they need to get that checked out for legality. (no holding tank)


Exchanged phone numbers and I let them get back to work....

Thinking.......Good neighbors.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like you may have gained some good neighbors.  Congrats.

----------


## hunter63

Young man, running a chain saw, working away....makes me think.....Hummmm, "Hey buddy, want to make some bucks?...I got some wood that needs cutting..."

Would be nice.

Talking to them was kinda hard to listen to their plans, knowing I did some of the same things....and made mistakes.....and stay quite......LOL

Don't want to intrude.....
We will see.

----------


## natertot

Congrats on the neighbors. Hopefully, a good friendship becomes of this.

----------

